# Cutting boards



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm making some end-grain cutting boards for an Arts and Crafts show I'm doing in a couple of weeks. Here's a couple of my favorites so far, You can move the pieces around during assembly and get some interesting patterns. IRW and walnut, maple and walnut.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 20 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 16, 2014)

That is awesome. I want to do something like this for the wife but I just can't figure out how to mount it to the lathe. Lol. Fixing to have to learn these

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Barry they are both WAYYYY cool very uniqe. That one on the bottom looks like twisted cinnamon croissant dough before going in the oven. That is very creative man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice, Barry! I've been looking at making a few cutting boards soon, and now you've got me thinking about making some of those end grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Barry! I've been looking at making a few cutting boards soon, and now you've got me thinking about making some of those end grain.


Thanks Matt. They are pretty easy to make, but you need a drum or wide belt sander, or else getting them flat would be murderous. Do you have one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice patterns Barry!! I have not made them for a while but boards are fun. I agree 110% on the sander- only way to do these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Matt. They are pretty easy to make, but you need a drum or wide belt sander, or else getting them flat would be murderous. Do you have one?



I don't... I was thinking of going the murderous route on them - though I should probably wait to try any end grain cutting boards until I've had a chance to build myself a drum sander. (Thanks for saying something - otherwise I'd be feeling like a real idiot when I end up spending hours sanding and sanding and sanding some more.)


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 16, 2014)

Barry! I Oooo and Ahhhh over your work every time you post something here. I'm thinking of starting a "Barry Richardson Fan Club".
Neat cutting boards, Sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2014)

Barry, gorgeous work! I've built plenty of cutting boards, (sell quite a few of them), but none as unique or eye-catching as these! Nicely done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2014)

Very cool looking Barry !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 22, 2014)

Barry - Those are awesome! They would fall into the "too nice to use" category

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2014)

Man those are nice! What are you using for adhesive for the glue up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Man those are nice! What are you using for adhesive for the glue up?


Thanks Matt, I use wood glue that is water resistant, Titebond II, Elmers Waterprof, Gorilla Wood Glue, etc, they all work equally well. I tried Gorilla Glue Poly for a while but had some failures with it, It's fussier to use and has a short shelf-life...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2014)

I've always used Titebond II with great results.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Matt, I use wood glue that is water resistant, Titebond II, Elmers Waterprof, Gorilla Wood Glue, etc, they all work equally well. I tried Gorilla Glue Poly for a while but had some failures with it, It's fussier to use and has a short shelf-life...


Colin sorry I called you Matt, was overtasking.....


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow those are awesome looking!!!!!!
You did an amazing job barry.


----------



## matt swiderski (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the look of those. When using end grain pieces that big, do you have any problems with wood movement? I ask, just because usually you see them with smaller pieces of end grain.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Matt, and welcome! I haven't had problems as long as the grain is orient in the same general direction, like these....


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll sign up for the Barry Richardson fan club in a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! The man is some kind of Craftsman!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe I'm a pervert but I see a line of lady parts followed by a line of individually wrapped hard candy. Both are very unique and wonderful to look at (and whatever else you do with the aforementioned).


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

frankp said:


> Maybe I'm a pervert but I see a line of lady parts followed by a line of individually wrapped hard candy. Both are very unique and wonderful to look at (and whatever else you do with the aforementioned).



Yes you're a pervert. The earring is a dead giveaway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2014)

I love it when Barry post something like this and everybody says Awesome work Barry! You are a great Craftsman Barry...I just close my eyes and make like y'all are talking about me!!.

BTW - Awesome work Barry!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 10, 2014)

Barry, those rock man!! I really like how you used the sapwood to create these effects....most cool....most cool. Those won't last!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Tim, yea those and all the rest like them sold at a show a few days after my original post. I've kinda decided not to do any more shows and focus on other things, but if I do, I will definitely make more of those, funny thing is they are about the easiest end grain board design to make....


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2014)

frankp said:


> Maybe I'm a pervert but I see a line of lady parts followed by a line of individually wrapped hard candy



Dang, I didn't see that at first, but now I can't unsee it! I guess I'm a perv too.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yes you're a pervert. The earring is a dead giveaway.


I must be triple the pervert then... :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

